# ive got 65 k to blow on a new PC



## chiroo (Jun 17, 2010)

im finally upgrading from my Jurassic amd athlon xp ,ive got 65 grand but apart from the speakers (altec lansing vs4121 ,which has served me faithfully for the past 30 months ) i need everything ....i did visit my favorite shop in sp road ,bangalore recently ........ this is what i got 

COMPONENTS                      PRICE
core i5 750 .......................  9700***
corsair vx450...................... 3500***
2*2gb ddr3 1333 kingston......5100
seagate 500gb 7200.11 .........1900
coolermaster 690...................4000
benq e2400..........................12400
lg h55n DVD writer.................1050
logitech keb/mouse ................1250
sapphier HD radeon 5850..........15850***
sennheiser hd 201...................1500
apc 550 w ups........................1900
biostar tpower i55 ...................?????***
tv card ..................................?????
TOTAL______________________58150

NOW my questions 
1) what is the market price of  biostar tpower i55 AND a decent tv card ???

2) im using the PC for some mid level gaming ----1-2 hours each day for gaming + 2-3 hours for internet and photoshop so

A) is the core i5 ,RADEOON HD 5850 an over kill for my requierments and should i go for AMD PHENOM X4 and a lower spec. graphics card 

B) is the power supply, ups enough for this above  config ????

3) the components having a *** means im not sure about them 
 for the monitor is the benq 2400 better or 2420 ...im not sure about it but i need a 24 inch monitor 

and i want it to be future proof for atleast 3 years 

thank you all suggestions are welcome 

---------- Post added at 10:00 AM ---------- Previous post was at 09:46 AM ----------

*1. What is your MAX budget?*
65,000 INR
*2. Are you open to alternate ideas/products giving similar better performance but offering more VFM/ sellers? If not- why?*
Definitely.
*3. What is the purpose of the computer? (Note: If you are planning to say multimedia, you will have to be more specific as all types of systems are capable of doing that)*
> lots Gaming at medium resolutions .
> photoshop ...i am gonna join some classes ,and maybe some basic animation too 
*4. Planning to overclock?*
no want to run on stock settings 
*5. Which OS are you planning to use?*
> Windows 7
> and some flavor of Linux just to fool around a bit.
*6. How much hard drive space is needed?*
> 500 GB ... 1 TB is not necessary for now ....if needed later ill add another 500GB latr
*7. What resolution will the screen run at?*
currently 1024 X 768 ..I ve got used to it ...so i think it will stay 
*8. How would you rate your hardware knowledge from the count of 1-10? (1 being the lowest, 5 being you are somewhat in sync with the current performers and 10 being the highest)*
> 7
*9. Have you ever built a desktop before or will this be done by an assembler?*
ive built desktops before i will be building this one too 
*10. When are you planning to buy the system?*
> Within this month
*11. Are you one of the types looking out for "future proof" configurations?*
> nothings future proof but if this serves me well for the next 3 years ill be happy 
*12. Are there going to be any components that you don't want to include in this new rig? If yes, do mention.*
speakers 
*13. Which city do you live in and are you open to buying from shops from other city/states?*
> Bangalore; and prefer Bangalore
*14. Mention any other points if deemed necessary
*i need a tv card badly and i have no knowledge in  that dept.
i5 or i7 or phenom x6????? THIS IS A MAJOR HEADACHE


----------



## pushkar (Jun 17, 2010)

chiroo said:
			
		

> 7. What resolution will the screen run at?
> currently 1024 X 768 ..I ve got used to it ...so i think it will stay


That monitor is full HD, so you can easily use a resolution of 1920 x 1080. There is no reason to use such a low resolution as 1024 x 768 in today's times. It doesn't take anything to get used to, I shifted from 800 x 600 resolution to 1600 x 900 resolution after using the former for more than 5 years.


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Jun 17, 2010)

i would recommend these - 

Core i5 750 2.66GHz @ 9.5k
MSI P55-GD65 @ 8.2k
Kingston 2 * 2GB 1333MHz @ 5.2k
Sapphire HD5850 1GB GDDR5 @ 15.8k
Western Digital Caviar Blue 500GB @ 2k
LG H55N @ 1.1k
Corsair VX550W @ 4.7k
NZXT Gamma @ 2k
AOC 2236Vw 22" FULL HD LCD Monitor @ 8.7k
Logitech MX518 @ 1.3k
Logitech multimedia @ 0.4k
Sennheiser HD 201 @ 1.5k

Total - 60.4k

rest on a ups and tv card. others suggest please


----------



## coderunknown (Jun 17, 2010)

pushkar said:


> That monitor is full HD, so you can easily use a resolution of 1920 x 1080. There is no reason to use such a low resolution as 1024 x 768 in today's times. It doesn't take anything to get used to, I shifted from 800 x 600 resolution to 1600 x 900 resolution after using the former for more than 5 years.



+1. yes. go for HD resolution. 1024X768 is old now with todays standards.



Jaskanwar Singh said:


> i would recommend these -
> 
> Core i5 750 2.66GHz @ 9.5k
> MSI P55-GD65 @ 8.2k
> ...



better go for Dell or Benq. also for UPS, go for a 800VA or 1100VA UPS from APC. cause if he into Photoshop works, it'll need some backup. also that rig will draw quite a bit of power.


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Jun 17, 2010)

i dont know much about monitors. this AOC one was recommended by digit...


----------



## Cilus (Jun 17, 2010)

> i dont know much about monitors. this AOC one was recommended by  digit...


The AOC one is a very good monitor at the price point and performance is alos very good. I', using the 19" AOC for long time. Only downside is, it is not glossy.
Also you can go for the *BenQ 22" G2220 FULL HD LCD Monitor @ 7.5k. 
*It is also a very good monitor and got the best buy award by DIGIT in some recent Edition.


----------



## aby geek (Jun 17, 2010)

hello veterans dont get offended but op wants 3 year future proofing .
why didnt you point out that lynnfield is gonna die after 7-8 moths .
and bloomfield wil die next august.?

if hes desperate , bloomfields the way to go for isnt it.

or maybe buy a dell laptop with that humougous budget and postpone the rig till march.

if a desktop should be bought ,then ill go with the above confg.
though i would look for benq g2220 hd for 7.5k as cilus said.
and if u are really get into animation.
i would suggest dell 2209wa e-Ips panel which will cost you around 15k 
if you dont get a deall

go for e2200hd for 12k it has hdmi too.


----------



## coderunknown (Jun 17, 2010)

aby geek said:


> hello veterans dont get offended but op wants 3 year future proofing .
> why didnt you point out that lynnfield is gonna die after 7-8 moths .
> and bloomfield wil die next august.?



cause buddy. nowadays technology evolve so fast. futureproof word should be avoided. theres nothing futureproof now. this winter AMD Souther islands coming. successor to AMD evergreen family of GPUs. so. if you though HD5*** was futureproof, ask yourself now.

getting back to your question, i5 750 & the likewise processors enough powerful to go for about 3-4yrs. and if they feel slow OC them. they are highly OverClockable. 



aby geek said:


> if hes desperate , bloomfields the way to go for isnt it.



its best to ask your pocket 



aby geek said:


> go for e2200hd for *12k* it has hdmi too.



~9k


----------



## Cool Buddy (Jun 17, 2010)

No one can predict what will be happening one year from now, so 3 years is too long a time. However, if you talk future proof only from performance point of view, I think a HD5850 will be able to run games 3 years from now (at least at moderate settings).

And if you feel you will be uncomfortable with high resolutions, go for a 24" full HD monitor so that text (and other things) don't look too small.

Also if you use photoshop for professional purpose, get an IPS panel, otherwise Tn Panels are OK.


----------



## aby geek (Jun 17, 2010)

yup i knew from the time cypress started crunching that whole radeon 5000 is a wip for 6000.

though a bit of dissapoointment sothern islands has been pushed back and only the 
entry level 5400 and 5600 series are being replaced by caicos and turks by end of year.
dont know even thats goona come.

ya but if its lynnfield why not 860? its well within the budget.
and bloomfield will cost max 2k over his budget , but thats for OP's to decide.

860 will make the total go up buy 4.3k i.e. 64.7k.
if he chooses benq g2220 hd hell save 1.2k = 63.5k

cool buddy also says ips , so how good was my ips suggestion?


----------



## Cilus (Jun 17, 2010)

ctually aby geek is right, at least in some extent. Intel has a very bad reputation of backward compatibility. Whenever they release something new, they make sure it won't be supported in any of thheir old system. So for upgrading, probably you have to go for an extensive upgrade, which may not lead to a high performance upgrade all the time.

If you want something future proof, then AMD is much suggested as they have an excellent record of backward compatibility. Their AM3 processors are supported in AM2+ and even in the old AM2 motherboards.
And they have already cleared that their upcoming 32nm X6 processors can be used with current gen AM3 borads (7XX and 8XX chipset).

So I am suggesting an AMD config also. May be gaming it will be a little behind the Core i5 750, but will be far more future proof.

Here goes the suggestion

*Phenom II X6 1055T 2.8GHz @ 9.6k
Biostar TA890GXE @ 6.6k
Kingston 2 X 2 GB 1333 MHz DDR3 @ 5.4k
SeaGate 1 TB (32 MB Cache) @ 4k
Cooler Master GX-650W @ 5.5k
Zebronics Reaper or NXT Gama without SMPS @ 2k (approx)
Keyboard And Mouse @ your choice @ 1k
BenQ 22" G2220 FULL HD LCD Monitor @ 7.5k
PowerColour HD5870 1GB GDDR5 @ 24k*

Total is 65.6k. In most of the cases you will get street price lower than the mentioned. So better opt for it.

Reason:
1. Gaming: Although 1055T is not as good as Core i5 750 in gaming, you can now accomodate an HD 5870 and 1055T+HD 5870 is better than HD i5 750 + HD 5870.

2. Multitasking: In multi tasking and multi threaded applications, X6 is having an advantage due to its extra 2 cores

3. Most Important Futureproof: It is far futureproof than any intel based solution as AMD's upcoming processors will fit in the 890 Chipset without any complain. So future upgrade for next 2 Yr I think won't be any problem

4. Features: AMD always offer better feature set than Intel. You will have SATA 3 and USB 3

---------- Post added at 02:31 PM ---------- Previous post was at 02:30 PM ----------


----------



## coderunknown (Jun 17, 2010)

Cilus said:


> ctually aby geek is right, at least in some extent. Intel has a very bad reputation of backward compatibility. Whenever they release something new, they make sure it won't be supported in any of thheir old system. So for upgrading, probably you have to go for an extensive upgrade, which may not lead to a *high performance upgrade all the time*.



this one reason Intel launches a new platform for ever new processor generation. cause previous platforms can act as bottlenecks.



Cilus said:


> If you want something future proof, then AMD is much suggested as they have an excellent record of backward compatibility. Their AM3 processors are supported in AM2+ and even in the old AM2 motherboards.
> *And they have already cleared that their upcoming 32nm X6 processors can be used with current gen AM3 borads (7XX and 8XX chipset).*



is it really so? than it'll be great. though i feel the APU wll require new motherboard.



Cilus said:


> 1. Gaming: Although 1055T is not as good as Core i5 750 in gaming, you can now accomodate an HD 5870 and 1055T+HD 5870 is better than * i5 750 + HD 5870.*



you mean to say i5 750 + HD5850, maybe.


----------



## chiroo (Jun 17, 2010)

thank you guys ....i think AMD is the way to go ...ive been using mine for the last 6 years and still works like a charm  

so i will get a 1055t then ,please sugest a good board and a card to go with it 
will a 550 W psu be enough ? ...if i get these things right i can manage the rest 

...and what is the news about sata 3 and usb 3.0 ???

---------- Post added at 03:02 PM ---------- Previous post was at 03:00 PM ----------




pushkar said:


> That monitor is full HD, so you can easily use a resolution of 1920 x 1080. There is no reason to use such a low resolution as 1024 x 768 in today's times. It doesn't take anything to get used to, I shifted from 800 x 600 resolution to 1600 x 900 resolution after using the former for more than 5 years.



thank you mate i think it wont be a problem


----------



## aby geek (Jun 17, 2010)

am3+(am3r2) will be released with bulldozer . the r2 chips will work in r1 but with some features disabled.

so no wories i think  a 890 based board is gonna go long way.
in the end it comes down to the vendor writing  the bios .

smack them hard on the back of the neck if they waste your money.


----------



## coderunknown (Jun 17, 2010)

chiroo said:


> so i will get a 1055t then ,please sugest a good board and a card to go with it
> will a 550 W psu be enough ? ...if i get these things right i can manage the rest



get a board based on 880G or 870X if you don't require CrossfireX (2X HD5870 in Xfire )

for crossfire, look out of 890GX based board (though Biostar's 890GX don't have crossfire).

about PSU, 550W can handle. though i'll suggest go with a 650W from Corsair or Cooler Masters GX series.



chiroo said:


> ...and what is the news about sata 3 and usb 3.0 ???



both will take time to become mainstream. cause conventional HDDs not fast enough. also USB 3.0 external HDDs & pen drives damn costly.


----------



## Cilus (Jun 17, 2010)

> ...and what is the news about sata 3 and usb 3.0 ???



The Biostar motherboard I suggested is already having SATA 3. Read the detail specification here. You can add Add-On Cards released by ASUS, Via etc as less as $30 to add USB 3 functionality.



> so i will get a 1055t then ,please sugest a good board and a card to go  with it


I already suggested *PowerColour HD5870 1GB GDDR5 @ 24k. *The most powerful single GPU card from ATI and when overclocked, easily match the Nvidia GEforce 480.
The power requirement for HD 5870 is little high. So I mentioned the 650W PSU, to be at safe side. If you go with HD 5850, then the Corsair VX550W @ 4.7k will be sufficient.


----------



## coderunknown (Jun 17, 2010)

aby geek said:


> am3+(am3r2) will be released with bulldozer . the r2 chips will work in r1 but with some *features disabled*.
> 
> so no wories i think  a 890 based board is gonna go long way.
> in the end it comes down to the vendor writing  the bios .


 
chances are the onboard memory controller won't work or the Northbridge will be turned off (provided the chips ships with inbuilt graphics).



aby geek said:


> smack them hard on the back of the neck if they waste your money.



 OP will go to Taiwan to kick Biostars a**


----------



## chiroo (Jun 17, 2010)

@ cilius thank you dude  ill stick with 5850 HD ,550W PSU

@ aby geek ,sam.shab  LOL

and anyone with some know how about tv cards ????

---------- Post added at 03:47 PM ---------- Previous post was at 03:38 PM ----------

and guys i saw this recently there are 2 1055t prossys 

Phenom IIX6 1055T(HDT55TFBK6DGR),2.8GHz,125W,rev.E0	 	
Phenom IIX6 1055T(HDT55TWFK6DGR),2.8GHz,95W,rev.E0

what is the difference between 95W and 125W version


----------



## coderunknown (Jun 17, 2010)

chiroo said:


> and guys i saw this recently there are 2 1055t prossys
> 
> Phenom IIX6 1055T(HDT55TFBK6DGR),2.8GHz,125W,rev.E0
> Phenom IIX6 1055T(HDT55TWFK6DGR),2.8GHz,95W,rev.E0
> ...



the 95W version coming Q3-Q4 2010. it maybe available, not sure but AMD will lower TDP to 95W & maybe stepping to E1 or E2.


----------



## Cilus (Jun 17, 2010)

> and anyone with some know how about tv cards ????


I think you mean TV Tuner card. Well it basically lets you watch TV in your PC. You need to connect it to your Cable service provider.
It can be internal, need to plugged it to your PCI or PCI E (for the new ones) slot or External, connected to your PC via USB.
The simple ones, priced within 1k, only let you watch TV, but the advanced versions let you watch TV, records TV show, Live TV Pause, Schedule Recording etc. Normally you can connect any kind of analogue sorces to it like your old VCR/VCD, miniDV(digital) and Hi-8 handy-cams to it and record the data in your computer.
Most of them save data in MPEG1/MPEG2 and MPEG4 (Mpeg 4 ASP or Divx/Xvid) format, but the new ones let you save in H264 or Mpeg4 AVC format, which means gr8 quality in less size.

Avermedia AverTV Super M733 PCI TV Tuner Card is a very good card to start with. Priced at 1.3k, it supports almost all the features mentioned above. Check the details here.


----------



## aby geek (Jun 17, 2010)

@ sam lol he could launch our exclusive SAM missile with the extreme edition cool buddy chip.   biostar will have to make a new socket for thre behind to fit anywhee if that hits them.

cmng back to the topic 
northbridge will be completely removed from the mother board , that is the fusion platform.its cpu plus gpu. and the gpu will handle floating point units now.

and yes am3r is to support quad channel memory and the family is called llano.
its more of like phenom II deneb. its not on buldozer core.


----------



## Cilus (Jun 17, 2010)

aby geek said:


> @ sam lol he could launch our exclusive SAM missile with the extreme edition cool buddy chip.   biostar will have to make a new socket for thre behind to fit anywhee if that hits them.
> 
> cmng back to the topic
> northbridge will be completely removed from the mother board , that is the fusion platform.its cpu plus gpu. and the gpu will handle floating point units now.
> ...



I think Aby geek is right. I made a mistake while saying current gen AMD mobos will support 32 nm Llano will be needing a new motherboard chip-set. It is predicted in Andnatech and Tomshardware.

But still AMD based solution is better future proof than the Intel based one.


----------



## aby geek (Jun 17, 2010)

theres a missing link cilus , the 32nm x6 which are due this year they  am a lil sure will support AM3 , coz no ones a fool to launch a new socket at the end of the year just for fun.

though i am loving the idea of 4/8-core zambezi based on buldozer.by the way APU is accelerated processing unit , few tech sites  and blogs are writing it wrong.

cilus any way i dont think chiroo can wait till march or even jan for that matter.
the only thing wrong with soon to be replace (STR) lineups they wil run for 3 years no doubt i dont think a lynnfield will be replaced after april or blomfiel after december
2011 if prob occurs.

and i dont believe intel will handout equivalent sandy bridges for compensation.

aah and there was somethng i hard about clarkdales going to servers and workstations.


----------



## pulsar_swift (Jun 17, 2010)

I think people are confusing between futureproof and compatibility. Future proof means you PC should able to the run the games/programs that would be available in future. It doesn't mean it would require lesser hardware upgrades, to move to the latest technology.


----------



## aby geek (Jun 17, 2010)

pulsar what about that portion of the consumer who have  heart attack after hearing "u got obsolete pc dude"

just for those  who want exclusive bragging rights. i thought that way.

though you are absolutely right , but phasing out of a product line gradually kills service for it too.

though its negligiable in most cases , but sometimes its a big boulder.


----------



## pulsar_swift (Jun 17, 2010)

for the price given the core i5 rig rocks at gaming. One can OC it easily to close to 4Ghz, when the need arises.


----------



## coderunknown (Jun 17, 2010)

aby geek said:


> and yes am3r is to support quad channel memory and the family is called llano.
> its more of like phenom II deneb. its not on buldozer core.



where you came to know Llano will support quad memory channel? 

& yes. that bit of info right. the first APU will be based on Phenom II architecture, maybe shrinking it to 32nm.



aby geek said:


> theres a missing link cilus , *the 32nm x6* which are due this year they  am a lil sure will support AM3 , coz no ones a fool to launch a new socket at the end of the year just for fun.
> 
> though i am loving the idea of *4/8-core zambezi* based on buldozer.by the way APU is accelerated processing unit , few tech sites  and blogs are writing it wrong.



any link to that 32nm 6 cores coming this year? i doubt.

also its actually a 4core. OS see it as 8 cores. its much more efficient than Intel stupid HT.



aby geek said:


> though you are absolutely right , but phasing out of a product line gradually kills service for it too.



not much in case of processors, but graphics cards & motherboards it matters a lot. but also as motherboard matters so its directly related to processors too. forcing upgrade both.



pulsar_swift said:


> for the price given the core i5 rig rocks at gaming. One can OC it easily to close to 4Ghz, when the need arises.



i5 750 can be OC to 4.5Ghz with a good cooler.


----------



## aby geek (Jun 17, 2010)

AMD Game Forums - Bulldozer CPU will require new socket?

sam here these people are discussing about the new ssocket , though i did not mean to imply that llano is final with quad channle , but these guys say amd is skiping tripple channel and it will eitthere be quad or double.

and since am3r is for llano i think quad may be true.

though its most possible quad will be exclusive to 12 core opterons "morellano"

---------------------------------------------------------------------------------
pulsar no qualms about the abv confg , jaskanwar never dissapoints.

but seriously why not these :
core i7 860 + msi p55 gd65 : increses total by 4.3k i.e 64.7 (well within budget.)

core i7 930 +msi x58 pro : 13.9k+10.8k +42.7k = 67400

and if opting for benq g2220 hd , then 1200 bucks more are saved .

so 860 setup comes out to 63.5k and 930 setup will be 66200.

i was just quiet curious and surprised to see why didnt sam and jaskanwar suggest it.

though, i think i got their point now.
its that buy most affordable now so that ur heart doesnt flinch throwing it away for sandybridge.

so now op can see his upgradation span , if it is to be huge then amd if its moderate then intel.

i hope iam right now?


sorry about the confusion sam theres no 32 nm x6 but actually thuban based x4's. wch are for q3 2010.

and heres al clarif ication for the lineup.
*en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_future_AMD_microprocessors


----------



## coderunknown (Jun 18, 2010)

aby geek said:


> AMD Game Forums - Bulldozer CPU will require new socket?
> 
> sam here these people are discussing about the new ssocket , though i did not mean to imply that llano is final with quad channle , but these guys say amd is skiping tripple channel and it will eitthere be quad or double.
> 
> ...



for now its best to take that quad memory ch as a grain of salt. cause i7, its powerful enough & can handle 3 memory channels. so it got. now quad channels will need a even powerful proccy (to utilize it fully). else it may turn out to be like a 9500GT with 2Gb DDR2 memory. 

yes, i agree with the second part. quad memory should be according to me limited to Magny Cours's successor. cause desktop can't utilize 2Gb memory well. what will peoples do with 4X1Gb or say 4X2Gb 

about the Core i7 860 thing, i not so good on the Intel side. so not suggested. with a hell lot of combinations, i'll end up getting more confused than OP 

---------- Post added at 12:33 AM ---------- Previous post was at 12:25 AM ----------




aby geek said:


> sorry about the confusion sam theres no 32 nm x6 but actually thuban based x4's. wch are for q3 2010.
> 
> and heres al clarif ication for the lineup.
> List of future AMD microprocessors - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia



as i thought. 32nms will take sometime to appear. & a 32nm X5 in 2010. its almost impossible for AMD.


----------



## aby geek (Jun 18, 2010)

lol i manged to make a veteran dizzy. maybe amd should launch me in q4 2010.
intel will have to sell potato chips then.


----------



## pulsar_swift (Jun 18, 2010)

aby geek said:


> AMD Game Forums - Bulldozer CPU will require new socket?
> 
> ---------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> pulsar no qualms about the abv confg , jaskanwar never dissapoints.
> ...



baba, OP has to purchase UPS and TV tuner card also, the config requires a 1KVA UPS for decent backup. A 1.1KVA APC UPS costs Rs 4750 and some Rs XXX for TV Tuner card.

Unless OP is in to encoding stuff X6 doesn't make sense.

For a i7 config with UPS + Monitor+ KB+M one needs atleast 75K


----------



## chiroo (Jun 18, 2010)

guys lets forget intel now ....im not a hardcore gamer so that extra performance is of no use that i5 750 or the i7 offers .....even when i had to build a pc for my friend i got him a phenom x4 ...so i think ill stick to the x6 .....i believe the x6 can handle most games at medium resolutions ...if not i have the option of ocing it ...... right now gaming is not my concern ...some of my photoshop projects are on hold currently ....its nothing big any new i5 or i7 or x4 for that matter can handle it 

so my final question can the x6 1055t handle crysis and burnout paradise  in medium resolutions ??? if yes im off to purchase it


----------



## pulsar_swift (Jun 18, 2010)

yes it will, it wont be a bottle neck for sure


----------



## aby geek (Jun 18, 2010)

well pulsar is right i did overlook the two.so now i keep quiet and watch your x6 rip fotushop.


----------



## chiroo (Jun 18, 2010)

guys you have been a tonne of help thank you


----------



## Cool Buddy (Jun 18, 2010)

yes, photoshop will work better on more cores, so if that is your primary use, better go for X6 than i5 or i7.
And, games are mostly handled by graphics cards, how much a bottleneck can a processor become that your graphics card won't run crysis even at medium settings?


----------



## chiroo (Jun 25, 2010)

*ive got 68 k to blow on a new PC - PART II*

first i wanna thank cilius ,sam.shab, aby geek ,pulsar swift for your suggestions on the previous thread 

tomorrow is the d-day 

this is what i got as final prices 
AMD phenom II x6 1055T--------------------                    9650
gigabyte GA 890GPA UD3H                 ------------------10000
2X2 GB DDR3 1333 kingston                 ------------------5000
LG H55N DVD writer                             --------------------------900
coolermaster 690 cabinet                    --------------------4000
coolermaster gx 550 W PSU                 ------------------4150
24" BENQ E 2400 ( 2420 not available) -------11700
logitech MX518 mouse                        -----------------------1400
logitech multimedia keyboard                 ------------------400
SAPPHIER RADEON HD 5850                -----------------15650
APC 650W UPS                                  ------------------------------2900
SENNHIESER HD 201                           -------------------------1150

TOTAL                                            -------------------------------------68,800 +5%  TAX 
GRAND TOTAL                                        Rs                                                     72,240

now i know this is a good price but my MAX budget is only 71K ....i believe the prices will still come down but there are a few questions 

1) should i stay with 1055t or should i get x4 955BE at Rs 7650
x4 can handle photoshop but will be better in games ,right now i am skeptical about the 6 core processors what do u suggest ? anyways i am not gonna utilize the 6 cores completely - but there is no harm in having one --- this is my major dilemma 

2) is the 650 w ups sufficient ???? i am not expecting great backup ....just 5-10 mins so that i can save my work or games and shut down the pc ....i am fearing that as soon as power goes in case i am playing crysis it will shut down  

3) there is no supply of benq g 2420 ...he is insisting i buy the benq  E 2400 at 11.7K   or there is the option of going for DELL ST 2410  at rs 12250 ...im searching for some reviews right now

SO GUYS I WANT TO MAKE UP MY MIND BEFORE TONIGHT ---- or else i cant sleep tight


----------



## Cilus (Jun 25, 2010)

*Re: ive got 68 k to blow on a new PC - PART II*

The main components are chosen correctly. However some modification are need to optimize the solution.

Phenom II X6 1055T 2.8GHz @ 9.6
ECS 890GXM-A @ 7.5k
Corsair TR3X2G-1333 XMS3 C9 6GB Kit @ 7k

I recommended the ECS board as I got a review in here. It is very good gaming mobo for  budget.

If you want to reduce the price, go for a cheaper cabinet. *Zebronics XCLIO BLACKHAWK  *is a good cabinet at budget.


----------



## vickybat (Jun 25, 2010)

*Re: ive got 68 k to blow on a new PC - PART II*

@ *chiroo *
Don't go for trichannel 6gb kit as amd supports only dual channel memory. Tri channels are for intel's i7 9 series i.e bloomfield & gulftown.

Your 4gb kit was great so go for it.


----------



## asingh (Jun 25, 2010)

*Re: ive got 68 k to blow on a new PC - PART II*

If the *OP*, ever decides to full load his PSU then the UPS will not hold up. It can only provide holding power of ~ 420W. As of now, that much load will never occur, but in the future (more powerful GPU/heavy OC), might cause an issue. *For now*, it is fine.


----------



## coderunknown (Jun 25, 2010)

*Re: ive got 68 k to blow on a new PC - PART II*



chiroo said:


> first i wanna thank cilius ,sam.shab, aby geek ,pulsar swift for your suggestions on the previous thread
> 
> tomorrow is the d-day
> 
> ...



bold marked items should be changed:

1. 10,000 mobo is a 70-71k PC. are you kidding? seriously. not a joke or insult. a 10k mobo is just too much. get something based on 870X with a single PCIe X16 slot.

2. where on earth are 4Gb DDR3 available @ 5k? 4Gb will set you back by atleast 5.6-5.8k

3. be safe, get 650W PSU from GX series or 550W from Corsair.

4. 690 will cost you 4.4-4.7k. instead get the NZXT M59.

5. APC 650VA won't give you 10min backup. even 5min is going to be close. get 750VA or more.



Cilus said:


> The main components are chosen correctly. However some modification are need to optimize the solution.
> 
> Phenom II X6 1055T 2.8GHz @ 9.6
> *ECS 890GXM-A @ 7.5k
> ...



thats what i mention in previous post. 10k mobo in 70k rig. its ridiculous  also a good ram in a good PC will always be helpful. nice suggestions. but i doubt ECS will be easily available.


----------



## Cilus (Jun 25, 2010)

*Re: ive got 68 k to blow on a new PC - PART II*



vickybat said:


> @ *chiroo *
> Don't go for trichannel 6gb kit as amd supports only dual channel memory. Tri channels are for intel's i7 9 series i.e bloomfield & gulftown.
> 
> Your 4gb kit was great so go for it.



Why man? Phenom II does have dual channel memory controller, I know that. But that does not mean you can't add extra 2 GB memory. Obviously there will be performance increase if you use 6 GB Ram. The only thing is the gain in performance will not be as good as for a Intel Core i7 Boomsfield (9XX) series, as they are having Triple Channel memory controller.

But 'don't go for 6 GB' is not true man.


----------



## chiroo (Jun 25, 2010)

*Re: ive got 68 k to blow on a new PC - PART II*

@ sam i know the dealer very well so the prices i quote are what i get ......so the ram and the CM 690 prices are true 

I will try to get 750 va ups 

but nobody answered my first query ....according to my usage the 1055T is an overkill ...if i change it i can save 2k and channel it to other things 

about the motherboard , i donno what to do i asked him about the 870 chipset mobo from gigabyte he says its not available ......


----------



## coderunknown (Jun 25, 2010)

*Re: ive got 68 k to blow on a new PC - PART II*



chiroo said:


> @ sam i know the dealer very well so the prices i quote are what i get ......so the ram and the CM 690 prices are true



if its really so. than its good. but don't end up getting frontech or something  



chiroo said:


> but nobody answered my first query ....according to my usage the 1055T is an overkill ...if i change it i can save 2k and channel it to other things
> 
> about the motherboard , i donno what to do i asked him about the 870 chipset mobo from gigabyte he says its not available ......



better keep it as it is. you getting 6 cores for below 10k. and also that thing not slow. let it be overkill.

than check if MSI or Biostar available.


----------



## asingh (Jun 26, 2010)

*Re: ive got 68 k to blow on a new PC - PART II*



Cilus said:


> Why man? Phenom II does have dual channel memory controller, I know that. But that does not mean you can't add extra 2 GB memory. Obviously there will be performance increase if you use 6 GB Ram. The only thing is the gain in performance will not be as good as for a Intel Core i7 Boomsfield (9XX) series, as they are having Triple Channel memory controller.
> 
> But 'don't go for 6 GB' is not true man.



What is the point of adding 3 DIMM modules on a Dual Channel controller..? It will move to asymmetric mode and the memory throughput will decrease.


----------



## vickybat (Jun 26, 2010)

*Re: ive got 68 k to blow on a new PC - PART II*

@ *asigh*
yes, thats what i was tryin to say. Thanks buddy to clear things out.

I think if op wants to add more ram he can add 4 modules of 2gb which works out to 8gb and they will work in dual channel mode for both 2x2.


----------



## chiroo (Jun 27, 2010)

*Re: ive got 68 k to blow on a new PC - PART II*

guys got ma pc today , will set it up tomo ...there is not much changed from the original config except the motherboard , monitor 

i got the MSI 890GXM-G65 AT 7.75 K and 
DELL ST2410 at 12.2k 

so ma total config came to be near 70k , got an HDMI cable and a 4 GB pen drive too 

will post pictures soon , thank you guys


----------



## coderunknown (Jun 27, 2010)

*Re: ive got 68 k to blow on a new PC - PART II*



chiroo said:


> guys got ma pc today , will set it up tomo ...there is not much changed from the original config except the motherboard , monitor
> 
> i got the MSI 890GXM-G65 AT 7.75 K and
> DELL ST2410 at 12.2k
> ...



nice choice on the motherboard. congrats buddy


----------



## Hsakarp_kahtap (Jun 27, 2010)

*Re: ive got 68 k to blow on a new PC - PART II*



chiroo said:


> guys got ma pc today , will set it up tomo ...there is not much changed from the original config except the motherboard , monitor
> 
> i got the MSI 890GXM-G65 AT 7.75 K and
> DELL ST2410 at 12.2k
> ...



congrats man for ur new rig.plz let me know from where you have purchased ur rig ?


----------



## chiroo (Jun 27, 2010)

*Re: ive got 68 k to blow on a new PC - PART II*

@ sam thanks dude but the mobo is freakishly small( i am not aware of recent mobos sizes though)   , but the 5850 just fits fine 

@Prakash Pathak ,ankith infotech ,SP road ,bangalore


----------



## coderunknown (Jun 27, 2010)

*Re: ive got 68 k to blow on a new PC - PART II*



chiroo said:


> @ sam thanks dude but the mobo is freakishly small( i am not aware of recent mobos sizes though)   , but the 5850 just fits fine



ha ha ha. i know. its an mATX. but packs to X16 slots. others are ATX to fit 2 PCIe X 16 slots. still its a very nice one. enjoy it


----------



## ico (Jun 27, 2010)

*Re: ive got 68 k to blow on a new PC - PART II*

As the OP has now bought his machine, should I merge both the threads?  I won't do if the OP opposes it.


----------



## chiroo (Jun 27, 2010)

*Re: ive got 68 k to blow on a new PC - PART II*

@ ico sure


----------



## pulsar_swift (Jun 27, 2010)

*Re: ive got 68 k to blow on a new PC - PART II*



chiroo said:


> guys got ma pc today , will set it up tomo ...there is not much changed from the original config except the motherboard , monitor
> 
> i got the MSI 890GXM-G65 AT 7.75 K and
> DELL ST2410 at 12.2k
> ...



Yes pic please and time to update your signature.


----------



## chiroo (Jun 27, 2010)

@ pulsar dude im waiting for windows 7 ..... dont wanna install XP  in the meantime ill upload some assembly and unboxed pics pics

*farm5.static.flickr.com/4123/4738301990_3167349434.jpg

*farm5.static.flickr.com/4123/4737668095_b075d1c753.jpg

*farm5.static.flickr.com/4115/4738302974_e654f7f01d.jpg

*farm5.static.flickr.com/4100/4737669087_32f4a96f11.jpg

more detailed photos after i get the cpu running 

im just testing the monitor by hooking into my old pc , my work is not complete yet


----------



## coderunknown (Jun 27, 2010)

@chiroo, i doubt your PC will run. the rams should be in slots away from the cooler. i maybe wrong but majority of AMD based motherboard have that config. else BSOD.


----------



## pulsar_swift (Jun 27, 2010)

wow the cabinet is roomy and cables are uncluttered. Is it bcoz of mATX ? GX550 PSU looks huge


----------



## chiroo (Jun 28, 2010)

@ sam i donno abt that but illchange the slots .....

@ pulsar yest partly its becoz of the mATX board but the cabinet design is superb , its go tlots of wire holders , so they will stay in the same place and im loving the tool less design too  

but only sore point is the mobo had only one SATA cable so i had to get another one for the dvd rom


----------



## Cilus (Jun 28, 2010)

*Re: ive got 68 k to blow on a new PC - PART II*



asigh said:


> What is the point of adding 3 DIMM modules on a Dual Channel controller..? It will move to asymmetric mode and the memory throughput will decrease.



Hey, it is not the case. In case of dual channel memory configuration, 2 slots are named as A channel and other two as B channel. So if you put 3 modules of same config, say two in the slots of A channel and one in the slots of B channel, then the Rams in A channel will work on Dual channel mode, irrespective of the Rams  and their frequencies placed in B channel. So the single ram placed in B channel slot, will work independently, and will not hamper the throughput.

Asymmetric mode only occurs only when you place two Rams of different size in either the slots of Channel A or Channel B. For example placing one 1 GB and one 2 GB modules in the two slots of Channel A, or putting 1 GB in one slot of Channel A and 2 GB in one slot of Channel B.

In Our case with three 2 GB identical module, Channel A will work on Dual channel configuration and Channel B will work on single channel configuration. It is explained also in my Motherboard Manual book .


----------



## asingh (Jun 28, 2010)

^^
Can you remove the last stick and post a screen shot of the CPU-Z memory tab. I doubt both channels can function in separate modes. I do not have AMD so cannot try it out.


----------



## chiroo (Jun 29, 2010)

guys i have a terrible cold ---its fever time in bangalore  so no more progress , i have one more question --i have 30GB OF VERY IMPORTANT data which i have to transfer from my old hard drive , how can i do that ??? both my HDD are from seagate , will that be of any help ??


----------



## pulsar_swift (Jun 29, 2010)

connect is as slave and copy data from there.


----------

